# experience so far



## vicious 13 (Aug 21, 2011)

well i joined this site because it stopped letting me read threads without being a member... i joined and most everybody was great and very helpful...to utilize everything this site has to offer u need 50 posts...now many people have different thoughts on what one should do to gain these posts...following advice from other members was helpful yet troublesome... like i said everyone here seems to be very nice helpful and understanding, however it seems that the elite members have to much gear shoved up their asses... as u can see by my reputation that these elit member are a bunch of crybabies... and im not saying what i did to get those negs was right but i do think that a simple warning would have served much better in my opinion they need to back off and stop trying to make it hard for new members   i hope everyone else is not getting hassled the way i am by big crybabies that need to get off there computers and lift... granted i know i might get negged some more for this but i dont really care u can ban me if u want but its just power abuse i know at gracie barra we have much better ways to solve problems than by being little crybabies "omg u said hello everyone your a spammer"....no im a carpenter looking for good advice and good reading... im a jiu jitsu player and an action sport enthusiast... what i did i did because i dont have all the time in the world to gain 50 posts i work 10 hours a day 6 days a week then i go train then i go lift.... elite members grow up and get a life...  like i said though other than those cheese dicks everyone else has been great


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*vicious 13* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 21, 2011)

They have been helpful to me but you're right. It's difficult to get 50 posts when you are not an expert and can't give too much advice other than your limited personal experiences


----------



## TikkA (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

And I'm the spammer bahaha


----------

